# Resources, please



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just finished speaking to a soldier who is in the WTU (warrior transition unit) and will be getting out of the army in the near future. He is legally disabled with epilepsy and various other issues and is looking to self-train a Service Dog with the help of his wife (who is a veterinarian) and a trainer (local Karen Pryor Academy clicker trainer). I promised I would look up some resources for him.

In particular, he is interested in the special phone used by some Service Dogs to call 911 when their handler is unconscious. Is there a way he can purchase one to train his dog to do this? If so, where? 

Also, does anyone know of a NY-based organization that offers public access testing for dogs not trained by them? I know some groups, for example in VA, offer the public access test for a fee for dog/handler teams that are self-trained. Is there something in NY along those lines, or possibly in bordering states?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know of any information above I would do a google and the best thing he can do is find different agencies in the area and start asking questions and see if they will lead him in the right direction. Some agencies are helpful others may not be but it doesn't hurt to ask. Also see if the VA has any information that they can give him or any references. I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our obedience club is active in Paws for Patriots. All dogs are initially raised in prison, then sent to homes to be socialized and trained--it's all volunteer and the dogs are free to veterans


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Stosh - he is not interested in a dog from an agency. They already have two dogs and most agencies will not place in a home with other dogs. He is looking to train their Weimaraner, who is just under a year old and has basic obedience already.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

American Dog Trainers Network -- SERVICE AND ASSISTANCE DOGS

Here's a list of dog trainers and organizations. Perhaps one can help them or point them in the right direction.


----------

